# Java ton erzeugen



## Developer_X (17. Sep 2010)

Sehr geehrtes Java Forum, ich wollte mal fragen, wie man eigentlich mit Java einen Ton erzeugen kann.

Ein Ton hat ja folgende eigenschaften :
- Eine Amplitude (Lautstärke) quasi maximale Ausschwenkungen von 0
- Eine Frequenz quasi: Wie oft schwingt der Ton pro Sekunde
- Eine Tonform, quasi: Sinus-Förmig, oder eckig, usw. (könnte man in einer mathem. Funktion angeben)

Gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit dies zu verwirklichen, einen Ton zu erzeugen?
Wenn ja wie, bitte sagt es mir.

Ich habe danach schon gegoogled, doch leider haben die meisten Codes keine Kommentierung, kennt ihr ein Tutorial dazu=?

Danke,
m.f.G. Developer_X


----------



## Der Müde Joe (17. Sep 2010)

```
Toolkit.getDefaultToolkit().beep();
```

Mit genügend Thread.seep() ergibts schon eine Melodie ;-)

zB. für midi
JFugue - Java API for Music Programming

EDIT:
>(könnte man in einer mathem. Funktion angeben)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an einen meiner Uni Profs und seine Vorlesung (bzw Buch):
Topos of Music: Geometric Logic of Concepts, Theory, and Performance: Amazon.de: Guerino Mazzola: Englische Bücher


----------



## kay73 (18. Sep 2010)

Java hat dazu eine ausgewachsene Sound API.
Trail: Sound (The Java™ Tutorials)

Man kann auch ganz low-levelig Töne zur Laufzeit erzeugen indem man direkt in den Puffer einer SourceDataLine (Java 2 Platform SE v1.4.2) schreiben


----------



## Heady86 (21. Sep 2010)

Hi,

in diesem Thread wurden auch noch ein paar Tipps zu diesem Thema gegeben 

Grüße


----------

